# Pickup My 25rs On Friday



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Well at age 59 my wife and I decided to buy a travel trailer. We looked at so many but kept coming back to the outback. We had decided on the 23RS but after my wife saw the unit above we ended up with that one. I have been reading the forums for a short time now and can't get over how friendly and helpful everyone is. I will be asking several questions on the appropriate forums while I'm getting ready to pick up the rig. pijava script:emoticon('action')
smilie. Mike


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Congrats on the new rig! We are about the same age and it's never too late. Ask all the questions you want and you will get a polite, friendly answer. I hope you enjoy your new rv!


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

Mtn.Mike said:


> We had decided on the 23RS but after my wife saw the unit above we ended up with that one.


My wife and I had decided on the 23rs also, but in the end opted for the 25rss, based partly on discussions with vdub. So far, I've only found two problems...

1. I'm not impressed with the hitch setup/sway control I have. Not the trailer's fault.
2. One of the propane tanks doesn't seem to have enough pressure/flow to run the fridge.

Otherwise, the wife and I are both extremely happy with it. More importantly, the daughter is happy with it. We've had it out twice now since we bought it two weeks ago.

dak


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

I guess I better correct myself. I actually bought a 26RS and not a 25. Would really have surprised the dealer if I took the wrong trailer. Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Mtn.Mike to the group
And congrats on the 26RS
You'll love it.
We love ours, best choice we ever made!
Don
action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mtn Mike,

Also own the 26RS and enjoy, enjoy, enjoy it. Welcome to Outbackers and chime in often.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback Mike!









I'm sure you will really enjoy it. And welcome to Outbackers, we seem to be pretty enjoyable as well!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Mtn.Mike and congrats on the new Outback 26RS!









Great choice, and I'm sure you'll LOVE IT!

We're also new and we're awaiting the delivery of our 28RSDS. In the meantime, I've asked lots of questions here and the responses from this great group (Outbackers.com) have been...well........GREAT!









Glad to have you here! action


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and congrads on the new trailer...

Where are you located...with the name MntMike....I can guess that you are not here in Delaware...(our biggest mountain is a bridge)









Gary


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Hi Gary: 
We are located in the "hills of Northern Pennsylvania" in Potter County, Pa.
Thanks, Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi MtnMike glad to see another Northern Pa. er
We're in Schuylkill County








Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome Mtnmike, since your that close to Cooperstown, has anyone informed you that you are expected and welcome to be there in 10 days. See Northeast Rally thread. action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats o the TT and just in time for the NE Rally next week. It should be a blast for your maiden trip. Check out thread under Rally. Hope to see you there action

Thor


----------



## kkfbaloo37 (Mar 6, 2005)

Mtn.Mike said:


> Well at age 59 my wife and I decided to buy a travel trailer. We looked at so many but kept coming back to the outback. We had decided on the 23RS but after my wife saw the unit above we ended up with that one. I have been reading the forums for a short time now and can't get over how friendly and helpful everyone is. I will be asking several questions on the appropriate forums while I'm getting ready to pick up the rig. pijava script:emoticon('action')
> smilie. Mike
> [snapback]34786[/snapback]​


Congrats MTNMIKE. We plan on picking our first ever trailer on Monday. It is a 25RSS. Can't wait. We were a little gunshy not wanting any sway., as two friends of mine swore by the Hensley. One had actually turned his TT over, in DC, in rush hour, way overloaded--still pretty traumatic, no hensley. So we bit the bullet and got the Hensley. Both of them both also loved the MCKESH Mirrors sold on the Hensley site, I think they are 154, but supposedly no vibration. I also have to echo the great advice on this site. My dad told me today, he had talked to a friend that sold RV's and that guy said the Outback has a great rep.
Best of Luck.
Fred


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard from another Newbie. Our Maiden Voyage is this weekend's race at Darlington!


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

I'm also new to towing but I do have some experience with a 20' bayliner boat that I used to pull with a Toyota Pickup. I know that I was overweight but I only pulled 10 miles on level roads and had no problems. I did get the equal-i-zer hitch and the Prodgy brake controller for my new trailer. I will install the Prodgy tomorrow since they say the sun will finally shine again. I think my wife is more excited about the Outback than I am since she already has a 2 page list of "things to get. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Mtn.Mike said:


> I'm also new to towing but I do have some experience with a 20' bayliner boat that I used to pull with a Toyota Pickup. I know that I was overweight but I only pulled 10 miles on level roads and had no problems. I did get the equal-i-zer hitch and the Prodgy brake controller for my new trailer. I will install the Prodgy tomorrow since they say the sun will finally shine again. I think my wife is more excited about the Outback than I am since she already has a 2 page list of "things to get. Thanks, Mike
> [snapback]35007[/snapback]​


Ooooh, too bad we don't live in the same area. Your wife and I could compare shopping lists, and then go shopping together!


----------

